# TECUMSEH HM100 -Carb Problem



## tdavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a Coleman Powermate 5000 ER with a TECUMSEH 10hp engine - model #HM100 - engine Family #WTPX5.3582BA. The generator has been in storage for a long time. The problem is gas will run through the carb and out the air filter. Is there a easy fix? The carb has 5165J9J stamped on it. Is this the carb part number? Money is extremely tight in our Family household so I was hopeing to be able to fix it myself. I would really appreciate if someone could help me. Thank you for your time.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Probably has varnished gas sticking everything together, you must get the old gas out of it first, then.
Clamp off the fuel line, remove the carb bowl, release the clamp to see if you have good fuel flow to the carb, raise the float to see that it shuts off the flow with minimal pressure, clean the junk from the bowl, clean the bowl nut, 2 holes close to the bottom and a tiny one about midway up(I usually use the wire from a twist tie), spray all holes, cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner, reassemble and you should be good to go. If this didn't work it will be probably be necessary to rebuild the carb. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will post to help further. Refer to the photo below. Have a good one . Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


----------



## tdavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I'm a visual learner so the photo was of great help. By the way, the bowl nut was completely clogged up. I would have never known about the holes in the bowl nut without the photo you sent. The inlet needle was in the bottom of the bowl when I removed it. Now I have to figure out how to put it back in the right location. I also noticed the o-ring gasket from the bowl has deterated so I need to replace it also. Again, I really do appreciate you taking time to help me and my Family complete this task. Have a Wonderful and Blessed Thanksgiving.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

understand the tight money issue but you might need to get you a new needle and seat and a new bowl gasket. needle and seat sold together and bowl gasket sold seperate. can be had for $5 or $6 bucks and are worth it. heres the manual where you can find pics and guidance for your carb. Good luck and holler back and let us know how it comes out or if you have any questions. Also if you replace the needle and seat make sure the little groves on the rubber seat go in the hole first. 

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

heres something else that might help a bit and it tells you how to put the needle and spring back together.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640084b.asp


----------



## tdavis (Nov 25, 2009)

GREAT information!!! You all have made this a extra special Thanksgiving. I can't thank you enough. Now I'm ready to complete this task. I don't think, I'll find the parts needed here local. I live in a small town with limited resources and the nearest large town is about 60 miles so I'll probably have to order online. Without a doubt, I'll let you all know how this comes out. Thank you sooooo much and take care.


----------



## tdavis (Nov 25, 2009)

Just wanted to let you all know, I repaired the carb and the Generator is running great. I owe the successful repair to all of you that responded to my post. Thank you so much for taking the time to help my Family. Also, thank you Hobby Talk. God Bless.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

glad to hear all is well. you and your family have a merry christmas


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for responding back Tdavis. Half the fun on here is hearing about success stories. Glad you worked it out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarod10998 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Same problem*

I also have fuel leaking from the air cleaner and the float bowl. i bought a rebuild kit and replaced the bowl gasket needle and spring and the 2 o-rings... I still have fuel leaking from the bottom seat of the choke butterfly i took the bowl back off and checked to see if the needle was working properly and it was so at this point i have no idea what to do or even how fuel could be leaking from there. Please help...


----------



## jerome007 (Aug 11, 2010)

Theres's a tiny rubber seat inside where the needele valve goes, if a good seal isn't made then fuel can leak, try replacing it if you haven't already. 
Also, you could have a hole in the float itself. Remove the float and shake next to your ear and listen for fluid inside, if so then you need a new float.


----------

